# Alternative for film canisters?



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Seeing as how film canisters are obsolete and becoming increasingly difficult to find, I've been thinking about a replacement to use in my tanks for my vents. What about small prescription bottles? I'm a pharmacy tech and could probably grab a few from work. We have them in amber and in a dark red. The amber ones are 9 dram (about 3/4" diameter and 2.5" tall) and the red ones are 13 dram (about 1" diameter and 3" long). I'm sure I could drill a hole in the side to attach a suction cup to mount it with.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

I don't see why they wouldn't work!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Should work fine. I like 50ml falcon tubes


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I've had some luck with them when they're laying sideways and covered with leaves for egg laying. Some tad transport in vertical ones with water too. Haven't tried them hanging-- just stuck in leaves and plants.


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have used clear plastic pill bottles which are also the same thing more or less SKS Bottle & Packaging, Plastic Hinge Top Containers, Plastic Vials, Clear Styrene w/ Snap Caps


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

It's been done before, go for it especially if they're free. You should coat them in silicone and add a substrate or peat moss to give them a more natural look. You can also silicone them to the sides of the glass if the tank is new.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I've taken the pill containers, covered them with peat, etc....and have used the size pill container so that a film container fits inside of it...makes it easier to remove possible deposition sites...and the actual pill container gets incorporated into the background at whatever angle preferred.. someone posted this suggestion years ago...


----------



## LexisaurusRex (Aug 8, 2013)

You could use 1.5" terra cotta pots they're cheep and in most craft/garden stores. Also I've heard that baby food jars work good too. If you want classic film canisters I got like 50 for a couple dollars on eBay from some Korean company.


----------

